# R.I.P Rimmer



## Guyver (Feb 14, 2008)

hi everyone . I had to get Rimmer put to sleep on friday. I had him at vets on tuesday as he was having trouble breathing. The vet gave him jag and he seemed fine. i woke up on friday morning and there was blood round his nose and eyes. plus alot of blood all over the bottom of the cage. He looked in so much pain. Took him to vets to do the decent thing. It wasn't his breathing that was killing him. Vet thought he had tumor. R.I.P Rimmer thanks for the memories.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: R.I.P Lister*

I am sorry for your loss. ((hugs))


----------



## Guyver (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: R.I.P Lister*

i called this thread lister. should have been rimmer lister is sitting next to me looking at my laptop thinking have i left a trail of pee on there yet??










R.I.P Rimmer i'll miss you


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry for your loss. 

i fixed the title for you


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

So sorry for your loss!!!

I have to say I love the names Lister and Rimmer though.. hehe


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss my heart goes out to you
Jess x


----------



## Guyver (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks everyone.


----------

